

Tumblr suffering extended downtime, now out of action for almost 2 hours - doh
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/10/26/tumblr-is-down-staff-working-quickly-to-restore-performance/

======
Achshar
Well the "Find out why" page that is linked from the down page is also down.

[http://www.tumblr.com/docs/en/error_troubleshooting#service_...](http://www.tumblr.com/docs/en/error_troubleshooting#service_is_temporarily_unavailable)

------
imglorp
Youtube also? <http://downrightnow.com/youtube>

------
brackin
This is incredibly annoying. I didn't realise how much I replied on Tumblr. I
was trying to get the contact email for a few people for my YC application and
they all have tumblr site's, I do too. Luckily Google has a cache.

